# Dutch Rana D. tinctorius



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

According to Dutch Rana, here's what and Alanis looks like (second photo) and an Oelemarie (first photo). The photos are of different sizes, unfortunately..

Richard.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

And an D.t. Oelemarie from the Peruvian Frog Import site.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Just curious why you posted this.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

There has been a lot of discussion, mostly off the board, about 'the alanis problem' There is a concern that some frogs being sold as alanis are actually olemarie and then the fear goes further that there have been pairings of mixed adults resulting in a blending of morphs.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

JeremyHuff said:


> There has been a lot of discussion, mostly off the board, about 'the alanis problem' There is a concern that some frogs being sold as alanis are actually olemarie and then the fear goes further that there have been pairings of mixed adults resulting in a blending of morphs.


I have seen this situation and have been confused by it myself.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

White feet (olemarie) vs. yellow feet (alanis).. (as I remember) both from Suriname (not near each other).. I would imagine these can be cross-bred and sold off as the breeders preference. I think they have or had a 'tinctorius morphguide' on one of the Dutch sites.. perhaps Dendrobatidae Nederland??.. I think they even verify the probability of hybrids and if 100% found in wild!.. I would imagine this site is still up as it should be very useful. But, I always went by the credo white feet olemarie.. till I saw my first Oyapok.. Oops sorry don't wanna throw that one in there too, LOL.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

My 'Alanis' pair from Patrick Nabors, ca 2004, sold in 2008 when I moved.
Notice they are white banded, but their offspring look totally different. 
This is the pair that later sparked a debate as to whether or not they were Oelemarie. 
Patrick Nabors told me they were 'Alanis' even after I questioned that.


































Their offspring :-0. WTH


















My current [2011] 'Infer-Alanis' Pair, who produce offspring that look like this pair, but hard to say if they look different from the 2004-2008 offspring above.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

See if I didnt know any better I would have guessed those alanis to be olemarie. It's confusing because ive seen olemarie that look just like those.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

^ indeed so have I....

or at least what was called 'Oelemarie'


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

I like this thread.. Every alanis frog I've ever had.. always had broken yellow bands/points on it's back and most had the three larger 'yellow' spots one on it's nose and over each eye. (the typical alanis look).. I have seen some that I thought were Saul/Yellowbacks being sold as alanis (??) Then along came an inferalanis.. (I don't know what differentiates it from the alanis).. can anyone assist on that? Is this where some of the confusion came into play?.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Olemarie
YouTube - ‪22MaXB's Channel‬‏


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

This is my WC pair of Alanis from Marcus/SNDF from summer of 2009 Suriname imports.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

sports_doc said:


> My 'Alanis' pair from Patrick Nabors, ca 2004, sold in 2008 when I moved.
> Notice they are white banded, but their offspring look totally different.
> This is the pair that later sparked a debate as to whether or not they were Oelemarie.
> Patrick Nabors told me they were 'Alanis' even after I questioned that.
> ...


Thanks Shawn for the pictures.. Your 2011 alanis parents are what I remember with the three yellow spots over each eye and tip of it's nose. Very striking frogs by the way.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Found the 'Tinctorius MorphGuide'
see color morph 17 vs. Color morph 26

at: Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide

These [(alanis) and two others, patricia and a third new tinctorius ??] were first imported by a female breeder from Texas (If I remember correctly) in 1999. This is also noted in the description of the alanis.. BUT still does not mention an origin for inferalanis??? anybody know?? 

Peter Keane


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Peter Keane said:


> Found the 'Tinctorius MorphGuide'
> see color morph 17 vs. Color morph 26
> 
> at: Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide
> ...


Well to confuse things even further...Sean Stewart says his alanis are from infer-alanis stock...


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

JeremyHuff said:


> Well to confuse things even further...Sean Stewart says his alanis are from infer-alanis stock...


Yikes, theres that word again.. inferalanis.. LOL.. I am trying to recall the breeder who originally imported these back in 99.. I'm hoping she could shed some light on these.. I have had this question in my head for years.

Peter Keane


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Peter Keane said:


> Yikes, theres that word again.. inferalanis.. LOL.. I am trying to recall the breeder who originally imported these back in 99.. I'm hoping she could shed some light on these.. I have had this question in my head for years.
> 
> Peter Keane


Was it Patrica from Vanishing Jewels or some such thing? Patrica morph is named after her.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

JeremyHuff said:


> Was it Patrica from Vanishing Jewels or some such thing? Patrica morph is named after her.


BAM!!!.... That's it!!... Thanks Jeremy.. Thanks.. now I can sleep tonight!!... Wow, I've been trying to pull that name out of my head for at least a year and duh, Patricia (named after her by the exporter).. signed, Very Happy.. now, if I can just rmember her last name.. G.. something... LOL.. j/k.. Thanks again.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Peter Keane said:


> BAM!!!.... That's it!!... Thanks Jeremy.. Thanks.. now I can sleep tonight!!... Wow, I've been trying to pull that name out of my head for at least a year and duh, Patricia (named after her by the exporter).. signed, Very Happy.. now, if I can just rmember her last name.. G.. something... LOL.. j/k.. Thanks again..
> 
> Peter Keane



Patricia Grueneberg


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Marcus from Tropical Experience has observed Alanis/Infer Alanis in Suriname and says they are variants within one interbreeding population.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/33327-inferalanis-confusion.html


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Peter Keane said:


> Thanks Shawn for the pictures.. Your 2011 alanis parents are what I remember with the three yellow spots over each eye and tip of it's nose. Very striking frogs by the way..
> 
> Peter Keane


Yeah they look pretty cool with those spots, kinda like huge castis


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> My 'Alanis' pair from Patrick Nabors, ca 2004, sold in 2008 when I moved.
> Notice they are white banded, but their offspring look totally different.
> This is the pair that later sparked a debate as to whether or not they were Oelemarie.
> Patrick Nabors told me they were 'Alanis' even after I ques


 
Shawn,

Do you remember if you saw differences in them based on the supplements you were using at the time? 

Ed


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Alanis and Infer Alanis if I remember correctly were separated by the importer based on high degree of color. Patricia and Jaun Cassanova did this I believe, and experts they were not. There was the recent import of Alanis that Paul showed, I saw some of these in person and they were bright orange spots, ones that would have been called Infer Alanis in the original import.
Shawn I am wondering if the juvy's from your original pair would have the color separate and lessen as they get larger? Got juvy pics of the later pair?


----------

